# Plume veil v2- black



## PutRid (27/4/15)

Hey guys, 
As the title states, looking for a black Plume Veil v2.

Thanks


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

PutRid said:


> Hey guys,
> As the title states, looking for a black Plume Veil v2.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure if this is the V2 but here's a black one 

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/plume-veil/


----------



## PutRid (27/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not sure if this is the V2 but here's a black one
> 
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/plume-veil/


Thanks man.
The black one is sold out online. 
They do have in store, but i think the price is too steep (not on special anymore)


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

PutRid said:


> Thanks man.
> The black one is sold out online.
> They do have in store, but i think the price is too steep (not on special anymore)


Aaah rats. Sorry I didn't see that. 

Just double check with @RevnLucky7 

I don't see why the in store version would be more expensive?


----------



## PutRid (27/4/15)

To be honest the site and in store stock and pricing is never the same.
Was apparently not on special anymore cause the stock is low.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/4/15)

Our website runs independently from our stores so from time to time we have access stock that can be allocated for various reasons at various pricing. Give me a call on Tuesday morning let me see what's where. I'm sure we'll be able to help you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Nice new avatar pic @RevnLucky7


----------

